# Ridgid TS3660 Dado throat plate



## smanfre (Mar 31, 2008)

Anyone know the part number for the dado throat plate for the ts3660 ridgid table saw? I cannot find the part number on ridgidparts.com only the standard throat plate. I guess I will call the 800 number if all else fails.

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a Griz but I make my own inserts. I use MDF but plywood would work well too. I double stick tape the original insert to the MDF, cut it fairly closewith the bandsaw then trim to size with a pattern bit on the router table. I also put in 4 flat head screws to adjust for level.


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

Click on the parts list icon upper right on this page.

Should be item #6 TH100050 THROAT PLATE INSERT .

Dave


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Page 48 of the user manual lists the follwing throat plates as acessories with the parts numbers here:

AC1040 Molding/Dado Throat Plate​AC1045 Zero Clearance Throat Plate

Hope that helps


----------



## WDChew (Aug 31, 2007)

I have a Delta TS, but also make my own. I buy the white plastic cutting boards in the kitchen section of Walmart. It is about .5" thick, slick as grease, tough and cheap. Follow Johnv51's procedure. 
Of course, MDF is even cheaper. I have cutoffs of that laying around.


----------



## smanfre (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks guys. Exactly what I needed!


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

Davet said:


> Click on the parts list icon upper right on this page.
> 
> Should be item #6 TH100050 THROAT PLATE INSERT .
> 
> Dave


Whoops! that's what I get for trying to post on the way
out the door,,, Sorry! :1eye:
TH100050 Is the standard clearance plate.

This page has the manual and the parts list.
Ridgid also has a real good forum also.

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/TS3660-Table-Saw/EN/index.htm

You can also buy after market plates or make them
yourself.


----------

